# Review - Samyang (Rokinon) 50mm f/1.2 AS UMC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

Discuss our review of the Samyang (Rokinon) 50mm f/1.2 AS UMC here.


----------



## TAF (Apr 11, 2016)

It is nice to see a 3rd party manufacturer making an effort to provide for the EF-M folks...although for the price, I expect that many users will find an old 50mm f1.2 FD lens with an adapter a more affordable and equally excellent solution (albeit somewhat larger).


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2016)

Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
Yes, I just get the Illness " G.A.S." again to see this awesome Rokinon 50 MM. F/ 1.2. But I need to ask you some question Sir/ Madame.
I have EOS-M MK I and With me on my Fanny Pack 95% of the times, with Canon EF-M 22MM. F/ 2.0, EF-M 18-55 IS, F/ 3.5-5.6, Rokinon 12 mm. F/ 2.0 CS. M. + Canon EF to EF-M Mount Adapter.
The Question = I can use Canon Mounted EF to EF-M with Sigma 50 mm F/ 1.4 TOO. DO I NEED TO GET this new baby Rokinon 50 mm. F/ 1.2 AS USM for another $500 US Dollars ?
Thank you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## grainier (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't mind manual focus. I very much mind stop-down metering.


----------



## AJ (Apr 11, 2016)

_very_ nice bokeh!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 11, 2016)

grainier said:


> I don't mind manual focus. I very much mind stop-down metering.



I had no need for stop down metering. I set the aperture and the camera meters the amount of light reaching the sensor - end of story. It works great in AV mode, for example, with no need to manually meter.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 11, 2016)

surapon said:


> Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
> Yes, I just get the Illness " G.A.S." again to see this awesome Rokinon 50 MM. F/ 1.2. But I need to ask you some question Sir/ Madame.
> I have EOS-M MK I and With me on my Fanny Pack 95% of the times, with Canon EF-M 22MM. F/ 2.0, EF-M 18-55 IS, F/ 3.5-5.6, Rokinon 12 mm. F/ 2.0 CS. M. + Canon EF to EF-M Mount Adapter.
> The Question = I can use Canon Mounted EF to EF-M with Sigma 50 mm F/ 1.4 TOO. DO I NEED TO GET this new baby Rokinon 50 mm. F/ 1.2 AS USM for another $500 US Dollars ?
> ...



You can definitely use your Sigma via adapter. It may not balance well or focus as quickly, but it will function just fine.


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
> ...



Thank you, Sir, dear great Teacher Mr. Dustin.
You save money for me. Yes, The Rokinon is Manual Focus too.
Have a great day , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 11, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
> ...



I can confirm that it does work. However Dustin is correct, is does not balance well at all and the focus speed is reduced.


----------



## -1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I bought an EOS-M adaptor for my FD 50/1.8...

Simular to these:

http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=fd+ef-m+adaptor&isNewKw=1&isRefine=true&mfs=GOCLK&acimp=0&_trksid=p2056088.m2428.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xfd+ef-m+adaptor&sqp=fd+ef-m+adaptor

That lense can be had for next to nothing and is a good match for the EF-M 22/2.0.


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...




Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Luds34
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Etienne (Apr 11, 2016)

Autofocus has advanced so far with DPAF, which is likely to be in almost every future camera, that I'm very reluctant to buy manual focus lenses.


----------



## grainier (Apr 11, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind manual focus. I very much mind stop-down metering.
> ...



And it has no effect on focusing?


----------



## sdsr (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, these little APS-C Samyang lenses are awfully appealing (their 12mm f2 and 8mm 2.8 fisheye are marvelous, though the far-from little FF 135mm is perhaps even better), and your review (as usual) makes me want to buy one (though not to use on a Canon body). Sigh....


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 11, 2016)

grainier said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...



None. On a M3 these lenses are actually quite easy to focus - particularly with the EV-F


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 11, 2016)

sdsr said:


> Yes, these little APS-C Samyang lenses are awfully appealing (their 12mm f2 and 8mm 2.8 fisheye are marvelous, though the far-from little FF 135mm is perhaps even better), and your review (as usual) makes me want to buy one (though not to use on a Canon body). Sigh....



I'm in the process of reviewing the 80D right now, and it makes me realize again how much better the M3 could (should) be. Why no DPAF I'll never know


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Dustin, enjoying your EOS-M coverage - could I suggest a further article mini project, one pulling together the EOS-M Eco-system, the cameras, canons lenses, third party EF-M lenses, good options for using non EF-M lenses on the M cameras, either via the canon adapter or via other third party adaptors, stuff like what works well, what possibly likely options that didn't work out so well, battery options, third party bits... Almost an evolving mini portal of EOS-M fun


----------



## Zv (Apr 12, 2016)

surapon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



The 50 STM works really well on the EOS M via adaptor. It's a good cheap option and it's much smaller than the Sigma. Focus is more accurate and consistent than the Sigma too. 

For even better results try it on the newer M bodies. Focus speed with the 50 STM on my EOS M2 is comparable to using it on a Rebel body. For general purpose it's a great combo.


----------



## dcm (Apr 12, 2016)

Zv said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



I am happy with the EF50/1.8STM and a manual FD50/1.8 via adapters on my M/M3EVF so I'm in no rush for the Samyang 50. It gives me a chance to wait and see what Canon is up to down the road. If I didn't have the other options it might be a consideration.


----------



## Luds34 (Apr 12, 2016)

surapon said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Not a problem, glad I could help. I no longer have the Sigma 50mm, but I remember it the few times (just for fun) that I mounted it on original M. I'm actually going to go on lightroom tonight and try to find that handful of shots I took with the combo, see if I came up with anything good. 

It appears others have beat me to it, so I'll just echo that the new 50mm STM is suppose to work quite nicely on the M with adapter. I personally have not tried it but have heard it is a good match. Also it is a better fit size/weight/balance-wise.

Good luck!


----------



## hacra (Apr 12, 2016)

Have you ever tried to use a dandelion chip?







In my rokinon/samyang 16mm i have attached a dandelion IV canon chip and works quite well with my 1Dx.

http://www.peleng8.com/af-lens-adapters/af-chip-dandelion-af-chip-dandelion-iv-generation-for-canon.html

You can program it in a way that the files will retain the F stop used.

its also quite inexpensive (+/- 20 USD). While the AF confirm is a bit wide (i think it can be adjusted somehow) it does work quite ok.

here is a link to some of the parameters it can be programmed.

http://filmprocess.ru/oduvanchik/instructions/programming_en.html

Had no problems with it, and might be the solution to your problem. It does take some adjusting of the position so that the camera detects the chip but once thats done, it just works.

This being said, i hope in the future rokinon included such a chip in the lens itself.

Not sure the same chip exists for other camera systems, but it somehow solved my problem.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2016)

hacra said:


> Have you ever tried to use a dandelion chip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've used one for full frame mounts (M42 adapters and added one to a Rokinon 14mm f/2.8). I've not seen one for mirrorless lenses, however. I don't know that the EF-M mount has been popular enough to get much attention. It's somewhat ironic to me that Samyang IS producing AE versions of some of their lenses (with electronics), but is still releasing new lenses without them. I don't mind manual focus, but I do miss what the electronics can add otherwise.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

hacra said:


> Have you ever tried to use a dandelion chip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear Friend Mr. hacra.
How can you mount this dandelion chip and control the Manual Focus Lens of Rokinon for EF-M mount ?
No Power point on Rokinon Lens at all.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2016)

surapon said:


> hacra said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried to use a dandelion chip?
> ...



No, you can't control the aperture or focus with a chip. What you can do is get electronic communication and program in the focal length as well as calibrate the focus confirm chip so that the appropriate focus point in the viewfinder will light up when the lens is in focus.


----------



## surapon (Apr 13, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > hacra said:
> ...



Thank you Sir, Dear great teacher Mr. Dustin.
Now, I am understand 100%.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## -1 (Apr 17, 2016)

surapon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Dear Mr Sir von Surapon!

I just want to make sure that you and other readers understand that the Dandelion chips won't work with EF-M lenses. Only with EF/EF-S such. The latter will report to your M camera thru an wired EF to EF-M adapter thou. You also need an EF camera to program them, that can't be done on a M.

With the most Sincerely and Honorably Regards


----------

